# Dig box in cage?



## hedgiepaw (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello everyone! So, I recently moved my hedgehog Riceball to a c&c cage with a fleece lined floor. I made a corner litterbox for him and put the bedding he had in his old cage it in, in hopes that he would recognize and use it to potty. 

Right away I realized he mostly just dug all of the bedding out and just potty wherever he wants in the cage. Once in a while he will poop in it but not often. Last night though when I cleaned out the cage and gave him fresh litter, he immediately went over and started rolling around in the litter! 

So I was hoping to get some suggestions on what to do. I'm thinking of either putting in another litterbox under his wheel and keep the corner one for him to dig in, or putting in a digging box with fleece for him to hopefully roll and play in instead. Are either of these good ideas? 

I also think he'd like sand to play in (supervised), but I read that that might be hazardous for male hedgehogs so I don't know if I should try it... 

Any advice or help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## EvaWalsh (Jan 2, 2019)

I would definitely give your little guy a dig box my boy loved them but yes sand is not a good idea for male hedgehogs


----------

